# Tellers Mineral Water. 1850's Iron Pontil. DETROIT.



## hemihampton (Jul 27, 2018)

Just picked up this Rare & Beautiful clean indoor 1850's Iron Pontil TELLERS Mineral Water Bottle from Detroit. Mint. LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jul 28, 2018)

That;s a nice one!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 28, 2018)

Here it is with some Friends temporarly, until i get my other bottles & other Tellers back on the shelfs. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks good. Very nice find. I can _tell _that you like it.


----------



## sandchip (Jul 29, 2018)

Fantastic score!  All those Teller variants are great bottles.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 30, 2018)

Great bottle!


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2018)

Quality addition Leon..


----------



## Bottlemike (Aug 2, 2018)

Glad I could add a bottle to your collection and you could add some to my collection.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2018)

Bottlemike said:


> Glad I could add a bottle to your collection and you could add some to my collection.




YES, Thanks.Leon.


----------

